# Caja de toques que no use pilas, si no la toma de luz casera



## enrialejandro (Jul 7, 2007)

Hola nuevamente amigos.
   Bueno mi duda es que si me pueden ayudar con algun diagrama de una caja de toques pero que no use pilas, que en ves de las pilas se conecte a la toma de luz casera.

muchas gracias y espero y puedan ayudarme


----------



## Pablo16 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hola, pues yo no cuento con algun diagrama para caja de toques, si estas en mexico en STEREN venden el kit para armarlas, si estas en el DF busca una tienda que se llama OLI KITS o en el centro, calle rep del salvador, he visto esas cajas en la escuela, supongo que para que no use pilas simplemente consigues un eliminador de baterias de las caracteristicas de la caja, aveces con los kits ya viene un transformador del voltaje necesario.Saludos 
PD.Te dejo el link de la pagina de la tienda, si no conoces alguna busca tu sucursal mas cercana en la misma pagina, seccion LOCALIZE SU TIENDA.  http://www.steren.com/catalogo/


----------



## TITO02 (Abr 9, 2009)

Que tal. 
Soy nuevo en el foro.
tambien me interesa una caja de toques sin pilas, pero no creo aun poder encontrar un diagrama, entonces, me vino ala mente una fuente integrada a la caja de toques por lo consiguiente dime y te paso el diagrama pero lo mas sencillo es integrarle la fuente de 5 v ya que te dara un buen funcionamiento y por lo consiguiente nunca mas volveras a usar pilas.

Si te sirvio mi información, espero tu respuesta 

Nos vemos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2009)

La caja de toques usa 6VCD que toma de pilas tamaño "D", si quieren hacerla para tomar energia de la red solo fabriquense una fuente regulada con un transformador de 12VAC. Para bajar los 6VCD pueden usar diodos Zener con transistor de potencia, LM317, L7806AB, etc.

Les adjunto el datasheet del L78XX para poder hacer la fuente, si aun asi no pueden, busquen en el foro.

saludos


----------



## TITO02 (Abr 10, 2009)

que tal 
pues tambien con el reguladaor L7806 pero mira que tambien yo lepuse ese regulador y no tenia un bue funcionamiento de la fuente y por consiguientede la caja

me dirijo a tacatomon para ver si me puedes ayudar con ese problema qe tuve y por eso uso la de cinco y mira que me ha durado mas que la de  6 

saluds nos vemos


----------



## santiago (Abr 10, 2009)

una caja de toques viene a ser un electrocutador? , si es asi, comprate un boyero rural, y lo tenes hecho, sino, un transformador+ un 555+ un tr de potencia( 2n3055 o similares) y una bobina automotor

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2009)

mmm, no entiendo por que hubo problemas con hacerle una fuente de poder externa. Lo unico que se me viene a la mente es que si seguistes a pie de la letra el diagrama del datasheet, es decir, poner los capacitores de desacople a la salida, respetar la corriente de salida maxima.
 No se cuenta corriente consume la caja de toques de steren, pero no creo que pase de un amper. Te recomiendo que revises el esquema del regulador de tension. Prueba tambien aumentando el voltaje del regulador, L7808.

saludos.


----------



## Yoxerhk (Nov 17, 2009)

Evita todo el rollo de los capacitores, construyelo como si fuera de pilas, en lugar de conectar la salida del porta pilas ponle un cargador de celular o de alguna otra cosa que tenga como Vout 5v o más de corriente directa, así lo realicé yo y todo sin problemas.


----------



## fer_jazz (Nov 18, 2009)

Así es, yo tengo una caja de toques como la de la segunda publicación y te cuento que la conecto mediante un cargador de 5v, funciona bien y no ha matado a nadie la corriente de la salida del transformador no es suficiente para causar daño alguno.
Saludos.


----------



## hanes007 (Ene 5, 2023)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y tengo la siguiente duda
Tengo la caja de toques que venden en Steren, es buena y sirve para el cotorreo. pero usa pilas.
Mi duda es ¿se le puede conectar algún eliminador para poder conectarlo al toma corriente de la pared y así evitar el uso de pilas?
Si es así, ¿seria muy difícil hacerlo? podrian ayudarme, no tengo mucho conocimiento en esto.

los datos que da la caja de toques steren son que 
alimentacion: 6v (4xAA)
voltaje de salida: 0v a 140v 
corriente de salida: 0mA a 15 mA

los de un cargador de celular son 
salida de 5v    2A


----------



## sergiot (Ene 5, 2023)

El es internacional, no todos hablamos el mismo idioma aunque todos hablemos español, sería bueno saber de que estás hablando? tomate el trabajo de escribir para que todos sepamos que es, y con fotos.


----------

